# Re-request for a Marketplace forum



## corvus (Feb 3, 2002)

Now that EN World has an official marketplace, namely the new store, I think the time is right for a marketplace forum for users to buy, sell and trade their game related stuff.

Sure there's usenet and e-bay, but I prefer to deal with a closer knit group of people, such as the patrons of EN World.


----------



## WSmith (Feb 3, 2002)

I would like to second that. I want try to trade stuff for the WOT book, or sell other stuff, but honestly feel uncomfortable posting it in Gen Diss, as I think it is slightly inapproiate.


----------



## grodog (Feb 6, 2002)

I'll third that notion!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 6, 2002)

An interesting idea, however, it's also one I can imagine Morrus not wanting to delve into.  Realistically, if anyone is dissatisfied with purchases made from such a forum, it's not unlikely that Morrus will catch some flack about it.  

While I expect that board members will, on the whole, be honest, there needs only be one or two bad apples to make it a real headache.


----------



## EverSoar (Feb 6, 2002)

Yer, I'm afraid I tend to agree with Umbran.  It would cause a bit of a problem should people be dissatisfied with their puchase.  Just more worry for morrus and such.


----------



## Loonook (Feb 8, 2002)

actually, you specifically post that this website, any affiliates, and, unless they are the salesman, any admins, mods, etc. are NOT responsible for sales... I have seen this argued alot, and few people contest this system


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm not deadset against it, but I think we're tabling these requests for the next few weeks while we try and work out server problems.  We'll come back to it!


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 11, 2002)

*Hmmm...that's a toughie*

I say there needs to be a forum about folding paper airplanes!  That would be soopah-keen!

But I don't think the e-bay thingie would be for the best.  Why not just use e-bay?


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 13, 2002)

As to why not Ebay, I can think of several:

It costs money, it's for buying/selling, not trading, you can get ripped off easily on Ebay, someone you know from here is less likely to rip someone off (since they might get hounded).

OTOH, I can understand why Morrus wouldn't want to do it.


----------

